# 5th fish over 6lbs....2nd over 7lbs



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

Weather conditions were not what i would normally fish in(to nice and calm), but it paid off to stick it out....

*7lbs 5oz*


----------



## KatseekN (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice bass. Reminds me of a pond I use to fish lots of nice lmb. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

BEAST!!!


Sent from . . . off and over there.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome job!!!


----------



## Patrick123 (Apr 24, 2012)

Nice man. What lure was you using?


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Luns said:


> Weather conditions were not what i would normally fish in(to nice and calm), but it paid off to stick it out....
> 
> *7lbs 5oz*


Now you're just making me envious!
You definitely have found a Bass Fisherman's Paradise!
CONGRATS!


----------

